# Rodeos, Underflips, etc.



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

For a rodeo you would drop your back shoulder back into the spin and torque the front arm around and down, as though punching a midget.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IttC-0sfeOE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IttC-0sfeOE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

A corkscrew is where you drop your front shoulder down into the spin and throw your back arm towards your lead knee.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W96FCQozzaw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W96FCQozzaw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Both of them are essentially not flips, more like a spin taking place sideways in the air.

I'm sorry if there's more to it. I had so many problems with understanding the Rodeo and the Corkscrew I just kept watching videos of them and that's what I got...


----------

